# Erst Applet starten, dann den rest der website ?



## Guest (25. Feb 2005)

Hi@all

ich weiß nicht genau ob´s hierher gehört, aber trotzdem.
wie bekomme ich es hin, das auf meiner website zuerst das applet angezeigt wird und dann der Rest der Seite ?
Kann man das irgendwie steuern ?

Thx@all


----------



## dronus (25. Feb 2005)

nö.


----------



## Guest (25. Feb 2005)

Also ich finde es geht wenn du zuerst das Applet lädst und dann einen Thread der die Seite lädt


----------



## Spacerat (27. Feb 2005)

Wie? Soll die Seite innerhalb des Applets angezeigt werden (problematisch!) oder erst nach dem Laden des Applets mit dem Anzeigen der Seite fortgefahren werden?

Für den 2. Fall kann man per Javascript und LiveConnect eine "public"-Variable abfragen, welche das Applet kurz vor beenden der "start()"-Methode auf einen bestimmten Wert zu setzen hat.

@dronus: "Alles was denkbar ist ist machbar" (A.E.). "nö" ist also die falsche Antwort!   :wink: 

cu Spacerat


----------

